# BVI''s and Christmas winds



## serenade 2 (May 17, 2002)

*BVI''''s and Christmas winds*

We''ve chartered a 40 foot catamaran for Christmas week this year. In the past we''ve only chartered in the spring. I know we can cross Cane Garden Bay off our list of anchorages--I never thought it was that great anyway. I was wondering if there were any other limitations due to the season.


----------

